# Run AVI files without "installing" codecs ??



## Jags (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi,

I need to play avi files on my office laptop but I dont have the permission to install anything. Is there any s/w which I can just unzip and use ??
or any other workaround ... 

Thanx..


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 24, 2008)

Try VLC player


----------



## ayush_chh (Jan 24, 2008)

True^^,  you can use VLC Player............you don't even need to install it....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 24, 2008)

pay a visit to this, Your codec Nightmare


----------



## Jags (Jan 24, 2008)

ok...so with VLC player I wont have to install the codecs seperately..I will be able to play all the avi files by just using the EXE of vlc player

is that right ??


----------



## viswanadh (Jan 24, 2008)

You need to use portable VLC as you can't install normal VLC Player

*portableapps.com/apps/music_video/vlc_portable


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2008)

use KMPlayer

get the zipped version, unzip it and use it


----------



## max_demon (Jan 24, 2008)

VLC Media Player , is my second best video player


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 24, 2008)

+ 1 VLC Media Player


----------

